# LakeMaster Maps



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been doing some research and haven't been able to find too much detailed information yet so I'm gonna go to the Wikipedia of Ohio fishing. I'm assuming one of these maps would show things like submerged roadbeds and your Humminbird would take you right to a selected spot? Is that right? But what about things like old foundations, stump fields or even rock piles? And does anyone know how they get things so accurate? Is it just a matter of them using more sophisticated sonar than we have available to us?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Who are you talking about when you say "they" have more accurate information?

I know that there are some people that have great topography of "spots" but I'm not so sure about entire maps of the body's of water?

I have looked for the exact information you are looking for. I didn't want to pay anything so what I could find was very limited...

I'll keep an eye on this thread as this would be great information for all if we find out where to go....

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> Who are you talking about when you say "they" have more accurate information?


The "they" I was referring to are the people at LakeMaster. When they do a map of a lake they call it surveying the lake and I've read posts on numerous boards where people are impressed by the accuracy of what's on the map. I use published maps by the ODNR and other sources and they are just not that accurate. Stream channels aren't right and things like humps or roadbeds are there but not exactly where they are shown on the map. I was wondering about the process or equipment they use to get it right.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Not much detailed info.


----------



## Sweet Beaver (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been using the Navionics Platinum chip and have been very happy. The updates they have made to the maps over the last year have been much better and when you zoom in there are some icons present that represent some different structure. Still not great accuracy when driving right to a spot for nothing beats spending time and experimenting with your own electronics and learning to read bottom content and adding your own gps icons. Any mapping card would surely help but I really like the navionics chip especially if you spend any time on the big lake.


----------

